# Go To Chat-upper Left



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Lets Chat-- Hit Icon In Upper Left


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what one


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

CHAT AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY THE 20TH AT 9 PM EASTERN TIME. HIT chat IN UPPER RIGHT OF THIS FORUM


----------

